# Judge this buck



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

OK all you guys this deer is a wild deer from north central Texas. Never protein fed but he did live inside a high fence where no hunting was allowed. He was never shot but 2 complete sets of his sheds, including this set, are in hand and have been scored. We know within a year how old he was when these pics were taken. These pics were taken in late Sept. so he did not grow much after. Score and Age and we will see who wins.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

i am going w/ 177 ish and age is hard to tell from front view - 7.5


neck is small


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

*judge this buck*

he looks guilty to me.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

IMO, 2 1/2 yo and 205ish in that picture. One heck of a nice buck and still very young. The more I look at him, if you tell me he's 1 1/2 I might believe it even with 2 sheds!



Good one Bruce - GUILTY!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

3.5 and 167" Hard to judge those buggers in velvet.


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

4.5 and 163


----------



## bjt7290 (Apr 23, 2007)

3.5/181 & purty too!!!


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

3 1/2 161"


----------



## DOUBLE R (Aug 9, 2004)

*Tricky*

4.5 Yo 178"


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

175 gross, looks 3.5 to me (but probably more like 4.5)


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

195 3.5 years.


----------



## daniel greak (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree with Haute Pursuit on score of 167, but I'll go 2 1/2 on age


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hmmm well maybe about 4 1/2 and 173

Charlie


----------



## MercMan85 (Feb 4, 2008)

3.5 150bc


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck*

2.5 and 182- 2/8.
BB


----------



## BaylorBear (Jan 27, 2008)

190 and 3 years old.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

164


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

167 3-1/2


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

3 1/2, mid 170's.


----------



## anawac (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like a young deer with a big belly and no brisket. I am as full of it as these other guys so i'll give it a shot.

3 1/2 and 158


----------



## txshrkfish (May 28, 2007)

2-1/2 175


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

definitely young...2 1/2....195.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

165 and about 6.5 yo


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

3 yrs
169bc


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

3.5 yrs. old and 199


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

3.5 170bc


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

3yr-179bc When Do We Find Out The Right Number???????


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

3 1/2 182


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

2 1/2 - 178


----------



## redfishjunkie (Jul 16, 2007)

4 1/2 183


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Fried up and above the mantel


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

3 Yo & 163


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Say 4 1/2 and just shy of 160 on the score.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

PortATrout said:


> Say 4 1/2 and just shy of 160 on the score.


Score stays the same but the picture says 2002 so that would make him at least 7 plus if that is a correct date on the photo.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

3 1/2 Yrs old or younger, 160 Gross or less considering velvet.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

It's interesting to see the great varincies in the guesses. Especially since deer season just ended. I'd have to say that those of you judging this buck in the 160's will be way off. He has to be closer to 180 than 160. Late summer bucks are as hard for me to judge age on as post rut bucks. That being said, instead of trying to guess an exact age, I'll just say that he doesn't look mature..Walker


----------



## SouthWind (Feb 13, 2008)

3.5 years old &  187 B&C considering deductions


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very cool Buck.178 gross.................................3.5 4.5................................? Well Tony?

Walker don't be skeered.....................................thro down! Ha! I agree He is closer to 180 easy..........................thus my 178.2/8! (gonna go up!)


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> It's interesting to see the great varincies in the guesses. Especially since deer season just ended. I'd have to say that those of you judging this buck in the 160's will be way off. He has to be closer to 180 than 160. Late summer bucks are as hard for me to judge age on as post rut bucks. That being said, instead of trying to guess an exact age, I'll just say that he doesn't look mature..Walker


Not to mention mass is particularly difficult to judge when late summer deer are in velvet ... did anyone notice the photo was from 2002 ... He's probably dead and gone by now, or basking in his last summer to come ...

I wonder what he looks like now. Assuming he's got 35" of mass, which may be a bit liberal (velvet) I'm calling him 182 gross ... I think he'll net about 12" - 16" lower but net scores are for fish ...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> he looks guilty to me.


Perfect ... !!!


----------



## wooman (Feb 26, 2008)

looks like about 163 maybe 3.5


----------



## Jesse P (Jan 24, 2008)

5.5 175


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> It's interesting to see the great varincies in the guesses. Especially since deer season just ended. I'd have to say that those of you judging this buck in the 160's will be way off. He has to be closer to 180 than 160. Late summer bucks are as hard for me to judge age on as post rut bucks. That being said, instead of trying to guess an exact age, I'll just say that he doesn't look mature..Walker


Rack- I could be totally wrong but I added him up based off of what I can see. Here is how I came up with a little over 160. I am by no means an expert and would like to know where I am off by almost 20 inches. No disrespect or calling you out intended in this post, just wanting to learn if I am missing him by that far. Still a great deer no matter what he scores!

Port A

LMB 23 RMB 23

G1 7 7
G2 9.5 7
G3 9 9
G4 7 5.5
G5 2

Inside spread 21.5 Mass 32 Total gross 162.5


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

team axis said:


> 3yr-179bc When Do We Find Out The Right Number???????


I will try to post a picture of him after he shed his velvet and post the score and age then, hopefully tonight.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> 175 gross, looks 3.5 to me (but probably more like 4.5)


Ditto.....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I didn't put it to paper and add it up before my statement.. It was just that looking at that buck and the way he was framed out I put him closer to 180 than 160..So I put the visual tape to him and this is what I came up with.. this is my guess as he stands in this pic and of course he may loose a few inches after he sheds his velvet..Walker

G1 9 8
G2 10 11
G3 11 10
G4 6 5
G6 2
Abnormal 1
Mass 38
main beam 24
Spread 22 
Total 181


PortATrout said:


> Rack- I could be totally wrong but I added him up based off of what I can see. Here is how I came up with a little over 160. I am by no means an expert and would like to know where I am off by almost 20 inches. No disrespect or calling you out intended in this post, just wanting to learn if I am missing him by that far. Still a great deer no matter what he scores!
> 
> Port A
> 
> ...


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

i get 168-172


----------



## kman73 (Dec 27, 2007)

171 and 3.5 years old.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> he looks guilty to me.


werd up. That's what I'm saying.


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

High 160's, 2 1/2 year old


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

good thread we should do this more often if anyone has a good pic of a big nontypical it would be a little harder a with a wider range. POST AWAY!!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Hard to tell the age...but 180's is my guess.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

O.K. I don't have the pics of the buck in hard antler right now but here is the score and age. As I said this buck lived in a high fence and was never hunted. 2 sets of his sheds were recovered intact. This set and the previous year. When he grew this rack he was 6.5 yoa. 2 years before he grew this rack he broke off a G-2 but was about the same size as he was at 5.5 yoa. He scored in the high 160's in his 4th and 5th years. He scored about 183 the year this picture was taken and grew about the same size rack the next year at 7.5 yoa. In his 8th season his rack became very anglular and if you had not seen him a lot you would not recognize him. It was very interesting to see the hugh variance in score and age everyone was putting on him. For all you guys that thought he was very young go back and look at the front on pics and study the eye and ear area. I think you will see his age showing now that you know how old he is. I realize these pics were taken in Sept so the buck has not bulked up like the deer most of us look at that are in hard antler and going into the rut. My buddy has some other pics of this deer and several other that lived on this place that are of known ages and scored sheds. When I told him about this thread he said he would try to get some of the older pics scanned into his computer. When he does I post them up and we can do this again. Hope everyone enjoyed the buck! Later, Tony V.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

2cool..I was taking second looks at his eyes..you can see some age in the second pic..good thread..Walker


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

2 1/2 168


----------



## buckmaster89 (Feb 1, 2008)

4 1/2 175"


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Score*

Hey Tony, what do you mean "about 183"? I had him at 182-2/8, LOL. Of course I had him young too, so I guess it is a wash. He fooled me, I could not see a Roman nose and his legs looked long. I was expecting to see more of a nose like this one. 
Thanks for posting, we will play again later.
BB


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Well we do have to estimate the inside spread and gave it 1/2" one way or the other!LOL Roman noses are one thing but I think that deer in your picture was punched in the head by Mike Tyson.


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

4.5 and 174


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

2 1/2 and 165 this is a very young buck


----------



## Bucknrut (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice buck. As far as the protein feeding goes...they sell/use alot of it even though it's more of a product like cow cake. Here is a picture from the same place. You can hand feed the deer and the buck in the pic is probably a relative to the one posted...just by looking at the G1's and frame config.










Check out this breeder buck(I know it's a breeder but has very nice head gear especially for a typical)...3.5 year old and scored around 206"


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very nice DEER! what buck doe ratio do u have there?

The velvet can fool ya.............................

swampus


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bucknrut... is that George Schulgens place in Kerrville? Kind of looks like it from those cabins I see in your rearview.


----------



## Bucknrut (Mar 4, 2008)

The picture of the breeder buck is off my friends place near Stephenville.They have pens with the different age class bucks and then sort out the best breeder bucks and put them with 10 or so does during breeding season.

The pic of the buck near the truck was taken at Fossil Rim which is a wildlife park in Glen Rose. All of the animals are tame and come up to the truck. If you look at the original posters pics, you will see Fossil Rim on the photos. I am guessing that is where the pics were taken.

Here is a Black buck eating the protein you throw out the window.


----------

